# Rentals in Monterrey & Ajijic



## Chelsea (Apr 5, 2009)

My husband and I have decided we're going to go check out Ajijic & Monterrey for about a month each. Rent a car check everything out, talk to people, etc... Just to get a better idea as to whether we want to move down there or not. I can find plenty of rentals in Ajijic but for some reason can't seem to find much in Monterrey. If anyone knows of anything - websites, emails, whatever... we'd appreciate the help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Real estate agencies aren't common in most of Mexico. They seem to pop up only in the areas where there are enough expats to support them. Mexicans find homes by 'word of mouth' and/or by exploring the neighborhoods and looking for signs. In that way, they save 7-10%. If you do use an agency in Mexico, remember that they are totally unregulated, even though they may carry a familiar name from the north, and you will pay high commissions but have no protections.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, but how would one from up here find a place to rent even just for a month or two without the high commissions etc... We'd like something furnished obviously.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those were sales commissions, plus tax, charged by Real Estate agencies. Rental agencies are what you are looking for. Use google and you will find several. You may also find that some B&Bs will offer monthly rates if you inquire.
Renting a car for any length of time can be very expensive. If you really want to see the area (or two of them), you might want to consider driving down, if you can spare the extra time. The trip can be quite enjoyable and you will have your own car here with you.
Another option is to use local buses, which are cheap and frequent. Then, between cities, use the intercity luxury bus system. You will be amazed at the quality of these buses; some serve sandwiches, all have movies and rest rooms, and some have sleeper seats with blankets and pillows.


----------



## RayS (Jan 11, 2009)

You could also stay at a B&B for a day or two in Ajijic, then check out the bulletin boards at Walmart, Soriana's and Lake Chapala Society for rentals, there should be many becoming available with the snowbirds heading back north.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, RayS. Good advice. There are B&Bs in Chapala, Ajijic and Jocotopec, all on the north shore of Lake Chapala.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 5, 2009)

So around like July-September there are a lot of vacancies? I think that's when we'd go most likely. Just waiting for an acreage to sell.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At that time of year, you are going to be really impressed. The evening rains will have begun and all will be green and lush in the mountains around the lake. Nature's air conditioning will make the air cool and fresh again after the dusty months of the dry season.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

Monterrey is not touristy, you will not find a lot advertised in English on the web. Go there, stay a couple of days in a Hotel and check locally.


----------



## txtomx (Jan 25, 2009)

RV ******'s idea about using the buses for transportation sounds good to us. We recently rode the executive class bus overnight from Guadalajara to Monterrey, and it was excellent. Real comfort and luxury. While in Mexico we always use local buses and have found the drivers and other passengers very courteous and helpful. (We also traveled from Monterrey to Dallas on Autobuses Americanos at the end of Feb. Quite an OK trip, and we plan to do it again next winter. Felt safe the whole way and were treated courteously by border guards on BOTH sides of the border.)

If you do ride a long distance bus out of or into Monterrey, there is a really good hotel directly across from the bus station. It's called Hotel Fastos and reminded us of a Hampton Inn or some such. When we stayed there at the end of February we paid only about US$60 for the night.

Just a suggestion about locating an apartment...we've had success finding apartments by contacting the language schools by email. Sometimes they've had knowledge of apartments that are available. That's how we found an excellent apartment in Morelia where we stayed this past Jan-Feb. Maybe that would help you find something.

Have a great time exploring Mexico!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard, txtomx. Glad to have your information on this thread. I suspect some folks may be following in your footsteps.......or tire tracks.


----------

